
Chrome Dev 58 seemingly removes option to disable New Tab page recommendations - tdkl
http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/02/07/chrome-dev-58-seemingly-removes-option-disable-new-tab-page-recommendations/
======
tdkl
Thanks Google, I really want to see my device resources wasted on loading
something you want to force me to read.

